# Spinal operation to relieve disc problems



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I am facing possible surgery for disc problems in my lumbar region.  Has anyone had an operation, was it successful - or maybe not? I realise that the question is subjective, but the more info I have will help me have some idea of what to expect.

Sheila


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiela,
SWMBO had an operation some years ago for Spina Bifida Occulus. This involved enclosing three discs in titanuim cages and four vertebrae in pins and frames. Her back is much improved as is mobility. However, she still has major discomfort and poor feeling in her leg and foot rendering her only capable of driving an automatic, and the holder of a Blue Badge.
Having said that, the alternative was almost definite paralysis.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

My goodness back opps are no fun!
My OH has had just about every thing now, and while she is improved it is not the best still with lots of bad days and spells.
I guess you have tried every thing else as surgery is a real last resort.
The big spine op my other half had was a "moss - maimi" i believe sounds glam but its not! 4 great big screws 2 metal bars a bone graft and what can only be described as a rubber band supporting the next level up.
Cheers for now
Matt 8O :roll: 8O


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*spine op*

my wife had a spine op. 20 years ago before op. being in agony she could not walk around small supermarket ,because of the 20% slip the spine grew 60% around the weakness , the surgeon cut away the " over grown spine and grafted 3 joints together , after a few weeks she could out walk me! she had complete faith in the surgeon,i wish you luck and remember surgery has come on al ot more than 20 years ago.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

My stepdad had a cpl of vertebrae fused to cure constant slipped disk pain.

He had to "go steady" for a cpl of months after, but within 3-4 months was fully active. 

2-3 years later he's motorhoming for England !!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*back*

Greetings,

A couple of friends of mine had back operations for disk problems, one has slightly improved but still has problems, the other has had even greater problems since and has worse pain, is depressed and is now in a wheelchair most of the time.

I have a degenerative back disease and was told by the surgeon that he "could" operate but did not really want to because of the risk of permanent damage, I asked for a second opinion and got two and each surgeon said the same to me, we could operate but can't guarantee any success, three options were, 1) it could improve but I would be left with scar pain, 2) it would not make any difference and I would still have the problem but with more pain because of the operation, 3) I could end up with worse pain and/or stuck in a wheelchair full time.

So I decided that I would not have the operation and manage as best asI can until such time as I may have to have one. Unfortunately the nerve damage to my lumber canal has damaged the nerves to my right leg, bladder and bowels.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What does the surgeon say? I'm sure all cases are different and surgical procedures have improved.

My Boss who suffered terribly with lower back pain (one good thing it kept meetings short) elected for the surgery around 15 years ago. Things are no better post op and he is still on a regime of pill taking and pain management.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> I am facing possible surgery for disc problems in my lumbar region.  Has anyone had an operation, was it successful - or maybe not? I realise that the question is subjective, but the more info I have will help me have some idea of what to expect.
> 
> Sheila


Hi Sheila,

My spine was compressed in a RTA on the 3rd August 1980.  The L4/5 disc was badly damaged, there were no scans in those days only milograms, not a very pleasant procedure. I was in traction for months and they finally operated on the the 5th December 1980.

The operation got me walking again but I never really got to grips with work (driver training and testing) again.  I finally retired in 1984 after not listening to the consultant and being back in hospital a couple of times.  I now know my limitations and I hope to carry on motorhoming for a few more years yet. 

It is far more comfortable for me to drive the motorhome than our Renault Scenic. 

Good luck.

Don


----------

